# Adoption research



## JoNTU (Apr 8, 2015)

Nottingham Trent University and Family Care adoption agency are investigating the links between infertility and adoption. Although many adoptive parents are infertile, very few infertile couple go on to adopt. We would like to understand why, and it would be very helpful to us if you could fill in our online questionnaire

https://ntusurvey.onlinesurveys.ac.uk/family-care-adoption-survey

The research has ethical approval from Nottingham Trent 
University. 
Many thanks in advance!

/links


----------

